# Frankreich



## Guen (9. Januar 2003)

Fahre mit der Familie ja nach Frankreich ans Mittelmeer  ,unser Urlaubsort liegt nahe der spanischen Grenze in der Nähe der Stadt Perpignan !War schon mal jemand dort in der Gegend ?Gut wären auch ein paar Links !In der Nähe liegt ein Fluss mit dem Namen &quot;Tech&quot; ,sagt Euch das etwas ?
Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## til (9. Januar 2003)

Ich war mal dort in der Nähe: Hausbooturlaub. Hab so ein bisschen nebenher geangelt (damals war ich noch nicht der Spinnnfischer von Heute) mit Bort und mais auf Karpfen und Weissfische im Canal du midi und Seitengewässern. Und auch in einem Salzwassersee im Hafen auf Meeräschen und Konsorten. Einfach Stippen mit ein bisschen Muschelfleisch, ging auch ganz gut.


----------



## Guen (10. Januar 2003)

Danke Til #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## wolle (11. Januar 2003)

frag mal sutto  :q 
sollte bloß ein spaß sein  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Guen (11. Januar 2003)

@wolle

Du wirst lachen ,der hatte mir sogar Informationen versprochen :q :q :q !Leider .leider ,hatte ich ihm noch keine Mail geschrieben  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jempi (11. Januar 2003)

Ich habe in meinen französichen Anglerzeitung gelesen
das man Meeräschen, Doraden und Seewolf ind der Mündung des Tech fängt.
In den Häfen fängt man Meerächen und Aal und den äußeren 
Hafenanlagen auch Conger.
Es gibt auch einige Schiffe die mit Angler rausfahren
zum teil auf Conger und Makrelen aber auch auf Tassegale,
Bonito,Thune und Haie.
Wenn du interessiert bist kann Ich die einig Adressen
von Booten aber auch Anglerläden geben.


----------



## Guen (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo Jempi ,danke für Deine umfangreichen Informationen #6 !Ja ,ich hätte Interesse an mehr Informationen zu meinem Urlaubsgebiet  :l !Auch das nähere Hinterland interessiert mich ,vor allen Dingen in Bezug auf Raubfische !

Also ,wir fahren vom 12.07-19.07.03 ans Mittelmeer ,der Ort heisst Argeles-Sur-Mer und liegt nahe Perpignan nicht weit von der spanischen Grenze !
Weitere Flüsse in der Nähe sind der Orb und Herault ,Angelfahrten werden von Port Argeles ,Collioure,Port-Vendres,Agde und in La Tamarissiere angeboten !Weiterhin soll man im Hafen von Canet und Collioure fischen können !

Wenn Du hierzu noch Informationen hättest ,wäre das grosse Klasse #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jempi (11. Januar 2003)

Hier einige Adressen:
Port-Vendres 
L&acute;Albatros Tel. 04 68 82 56 77 
La boutique du Pêcheur Tel. 04 68 82 08 48
                       Résid. Als Templers
Argelès
Saint-Honorat Tel. 06 60 81 24 17 oder 04 68 81 43 88
Bazar du Littoral Tel. 04 68 81 55 39
                  33. av. Grau
Saint-Cyprien
Le Chanteclair Tel. 04 68 21 44 91 oder 04 68 73 56 97
L&acute;Espadon Tel 04 68 37 10 09
          2,r. Jean de la Fontaine

Ich versuche noch weitere Informationen zufinden und werde Sie dir dann mitteilen.


----------



## Guen (11. Januar 2003)

:m  :m  :m


----------



## ullsok (12. Januar 2003)

Hallo Guen,

ich habe auch schon gehört, dass es in der Tech-Mündung ganz gut auf Wolfsbarsch sein soll. Ebenfalls habe ich mal was über einen Lac du Salagou gehört, der liegt wohl etwas Richtung Montpellier und soll ganz gut auf Hecht und Zander sein. Ich selbst war jedoch weder dort noch am Tech #h


----------



## Guen (12. Januar 2003)

@ullsok

Danke ,den Lac du Salagou habe ich gefunden ,ist allerdings für nen Kurztrip ein bisschen weit ,so ca.130km  !Da es ein Familienurlaub sein soll ,kommen nur Gewässer in der unmittelbarer Nähe in Frage  !

Zur Tech-Mündung sind es nur ca.2-3 km  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jempi (13. Januar 2003)

Hallo,
Ich habe hier noch eine Adresse gefunden:
www.club-halieutique.com/pages/tourispyro.html  #a 
über Argeles-sur-mer fand Ich folgende deutsche Seite:
www.argeles-sur-mer.com/
Ich hoffe du findest etwas interessantes

Jempi


----------



## Guen (13. Januar 2003)

Danke Jempi #6 !Mit der ersten Seite habe ich so meine Probleme ,ich glaube ich und meine Frau müssen noch an unserem Französisch arbeiten  !

Gruss Guen


----------

